# Eclipse Intro does not display



## byrnejb (Nov 25, 2020)

I installed Eclipse v4.16 and swt-4.7.3a from packages on a FreeBSD-12.1p10 host.  The program starts when invoked. But, I cannot get Workshop basics to display from the Overview window.  When it is selected a large window opens with what appears to be a progress meter in the lower right corner. But nothing else happens. The same thing occurs with the Java development and Eclipse plug-in development links.

When run from the command line the following errors occur when trying open those windows and also anything on the Welcome -> What's New window.


```
[root@vhost01 ~ (master)]# eclipse
2020-11-25 10:13:09.868:INFO::Start Help Server: Logging initialized @9890ms to org.eclipse.jetty.util.log.StdErrLog
2020-11-25 10:13:10.019:INFO:oejs.session:Start Help Server: DefaultSessionIdManager workerName=node0
2020-11-25 10:13:10.019:INFO:oejs.session:Start Help Server: No SessionScavenger set, using defaults
2020-11-25 10:13:10.020:INFO:oejs.session:Start Help Server: node0 Scavenging every 600000ms
2020-11-25 10:13:10.059:INFO:oejs.session:Start Help Server: node0 Scavenging every 600000ms
SWT call to Webkit timed out after 100ms. No return value will be provided.
Possible reasons:
1) Problem: Your javascript needs more than 100ms to execute.
   Solution: Don't run such javascript, it blocks Eclipse's UI. SWT currently allows such code to complete, but this error is thrown
     and the return value of execute()/evalute() will be false/null.

2) However, if you believe that your application should execute as expected (in under100 ms),
then it might be a deadlock in SWT/Browser/webkit2 logic.
I.e, it might be a bug in SWT (e.g this does not occur on Windows/Cocoa, but occurs on Linux). If you believe it to be a bug in SWT, then
Please report this issue *with steps to reproduce* via:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/enter_bug.cgi?alias=&assigned_to=platform-swt-inbox%40eclipse.org&attach_text=&blocked=&bug_file_loc=http%3A%2F%2F&bug_severity=normal&bug_status=NEW&comment=&component=SWT&contenttypeentry=&contenttypemethod=autodetect&contenttypeselection=text%2Fplain&data=&defined_groups=1&dependson=&description=&flag_type-1=X&flag_type-11=X&flag_type-12=X&flag_type-13=X&flag_type-14=X&flag_type-15=X&flag_type-16=X&flag_type-2=X&flag_type-4=X&flag_type-6=X&flag_type-7=X&flag_type-8=X&form_name=enter_bug&keywords=&maketemplate=Remember%20values%20as%20bookmarkable%20template&op_sys=Linux&product=Platform&qa_contact=&rep_platform=PC&requestee_type-1=&requestee_type-2=&short_desc=webkit2_BrowserProblem
For bug report, please atatch this stack trace:
java.lang.Throwable:
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.getStackTrace(WebKit.java:323)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.getInternalErrorMsg(WebKit.java:316)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.access$1(WebKit.java:306)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit$Webkit2AsyncToSync.execAsyncAndWaitForReturn(WebKit.java:1423)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit$Webkit2AsyncToSync.runjavascript(WebKit.java:1179)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit$Webkit2AsyncToSync.evaluate(WebKit.java:1127)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.evaluate(WebKit.java:1445)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.close(WebKit.java:952)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.onDispose(WebKit.java:1934)
    at org.eclipse.swt.browser.WebKit.lambda$4(WebKit.java:858)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:5685)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1423)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1449)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1428)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:1240)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.release(Control.java:4564)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:1502)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.releaseChildren(Canvas.java:279)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.releaseChildren(Decorations.java:486)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.releaseChildren(Shell.java:3204)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:1243)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.release(Control.java:4564)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:529)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.dispose(Shell.java:3127)
    at org.eclipse.help.ui.internal.browser.embedded.EmbeddedBrowserFactory.test(EmbeddedBrowserFactory.java:94)
    at org.eclipse.help.ui.internal.browser.embedded.EmbeddedBrowserFactory.isAvailable(EmbeddedBrowserFactory.java:57)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.createBrowserDescriptors(BrowserManager.java:235)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.init(BrowserManager.java:87)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.isEmbeddedBrowserPresent(BrowserManager.java:401)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.browser.BrowserManager.isAlwaysUseExternal(BrowserManager.java:414)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.base.BaseHelpSystem.getHelpBrowser(BaseHelpSystem.java:116)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.base.HelpDisplay.displayHelpURL(HelpDisplay.java:201)
    at org.eclipse.help.internal.base.HelpDisplay.displayHelpResource(HelpDisplay.java:100)
    at org.eclipse.help.ui.internal.DefaultHelpUI.displayHelpResource(DefaultHelpUI.java:293)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.help.WorkbenchHelpSystem.displayHelpResource(WorkbenchHelpSystem.java:761)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.ShowHelpURLHandler.showHelpTopic(ShowHelpURLHandler.java:75)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.showHelpTopic(IntroURL.java:371)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.doExecute(IntroURL.java:175)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.lambda$0(IntroURL.java:146)
    at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:72)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.model.url.IntroURL.execute(IntroURL.java:146)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.intro.impl.swt.PageWidgetFactory$1.linkActivated(PageWidgetFactory.java:68)
    at org.eclipse.ui.forms.widgets.AbstractHyperlink.handleActivate(AbstractHyperlink.java:215)
    at org.eclipse.ui.forms.widgets.AbstractHyperlink.handleMouseUp(AbstractHyperlink.java:309)
    at org.eclipse.ui.forms.widgets.AbstractHyperlink.lambda$3(AbstractHyperlink.java:117)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:89)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.sendEvent(Display.java:5685)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1423)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:4953)
    at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:4446)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine$5.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1158)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.swt.PartRenderingEngine.run(PartRenderingEngine.java:1047)
    at org.eclipse.e4.ui.internal.workbench.E4Workbench.createAndRunUI(E4Workbench.java:155)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.lambda$3(Workbench.java:658)
    at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:338)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:557)
    at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:154)
    at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:150)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:203)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:137)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:107)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:401)
    at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:255)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
    at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:657)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:594)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1447)
    at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1420)

Additional information about the error is as following:
The following javascript was executed:
function SWTWebkit2TempFunc1(){return SWTExecuteTemporaryFunctionCLOSE(window);}; SWTWebkit2TempFunc1()
```

When I open the Workbench I get these three errors:


```
Description    Resource    Path    Location    Type

Bundle 'org.eclipse.core.runtime.compatibility' cannot be resolved  
                            MANIFEST.MF  
                                                    /org.eclipse.ui.examples.multipageeditor/META-INF  
                                                                    line 13   
                                                                                      Plug-in Problem

The project was not built since its build path is incomplete. Cannot find the class file for org.eclipse.core.runtime.IProgressMonitor. Fix the build path then try building this project    org.eclipse.ui.examples.multipageeditor        Unknown    Java Problem

The type org.eclipse.core.runtime.IProgressMonitor cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files    MultiPageEditorExample.java    /org.eclipse.ui.examples.multipageeditor/Eclipse UI Examples MultiPageEditor/org/eclipse/ui/examples/multipageeditor    line 1    Java Problem
```

These appear to be related to the sample projects eclipse downloaded.

I have not used an IDE or worked in Java since the late 90s.  I would really like to be able to go through the Overview items.  I would also like to eliminate the errors I am receiving.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

